# Acorn poisioning



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I noticed the other day that when I'd turn my goats out they'd go to one specific region and crunch on something. I looked and discovered it was acorns. I never thought anything about it until today.

Yesterday I went to feed the goats as usual and discovered Alyssum dead. Yes that's Petite's sweet little doeling just born in mid September. This morning I found Mischief almost dead so we rushed her to the vet. She died in my hands while we waited for the vet to finish with his patient before us. I left her for a necropsy and at this point I don't know anything. 

I'm trying to decide if we need to cut down the oak trees due to acorn poisioning. Most of our trees are sweet gums which are harmless enough and huge giving us wonderful shade in the hot summer for our pastures. There are only a few oaks that I will take down if they threaten my goat's lives.

What I was curious is, do any of you have or dealt with acorn poisoining? I will be cleaning my baren pasture tomorrow of acrons since my goats seek them out.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

OMGosh Ashely I'm so sorry! *hugs*
It seems like it depends upon the area you live in if the oak leaves/acorns will affect your goats. Like up here we don't have any problems. Do you keep out baking soda? Here would be my suggested treatment if this happens again:
Charcoal
Milk of Magnesia and olive oil drenched 4x a day
and Nux Vomica, a homeopathic remedy used to treat poisonings specifically. It should be given 3x a day at a 30c potency.
I'm so sorry Ashely, that is so sad


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh Ashley I am so sorry to hear that! What a horrible shock that must have been for you...such terrible news. I had no idea acorns could be poisonous.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh oh, my goats eat acorns all the time *gulp* maybe they are not a harmful kind or something idk. I am so sorry Ashley! I saw they weren't on your doe page anymore and wondered why. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

What a heartbreak. We don't have many oaks here on the coast so I have no experience with this.
I so sorry that you had this happen. Please let us know what the vet finds.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

OH my Gosh, I'm sorry! That's HORRIBLE! I hope you find out some information form the necropsy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH ASHELY!!!!!!!! *tears* I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am what a terrible blow. 

Never had a problem with acorns and I am surrounded by them plus have them in the pen with my goats. 


With the age of your doelings I am doubtful they would actually eat the acorns - but then again I don't know your goats. I just find that they don't eat solid stuff like that until more like 4-6 months. 

I hope you find some answers. Praying that it is a simple soulution.

again I am deeply sorry!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> With the age of your doelings I am doubtful they would actually eat the acorns


I was about to say the same thing, my 6 month olds are out there munching on acorns..... I would probably start looking for another cause.

Again I am SOOOOOOOOO..... sorry for your loss.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

that's really sad! I hope you find out what the problem is and can prevent it happening again.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i am sooo sorry for your loss. hugs to you kiddo. like the others my goats have eaten acorns to & i have never had a problum with them but they have never eatten alot. i have heard that they can be posionous to goats tho. i hope you find out what it is soon


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think I would cut the oak trees down or try to keep the acorns picked up as the will be falling all day and you would have to stand out there 24-7. My goats love acorns. Wait and see what the necropsy shows.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know 5 week old kids hardly eat solids let alone hard solids, but they would have residue or parts of it passed through the milk to them. That very well could be why only the kids are ill. 

I have also read up on a type of pneumonia that shows no outward signs, just a fever, and they die in 12 hours. 

The vet did say he saw some spots on her lungs but at this point wasn't sure what from. We're going up there tomorrow to discuss his findings as well as to determine which labs would hopefully give us some answers.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That must be what people call silent pneumonia. I do wonder what causes that. 
I hope you little doe is doing OK.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry, that is just horrible, I hate it when goats die, and then not knowing what caused it is just worse. I have a backyard full of oaks, and my goats have eaten acorns for years, well I let all the girls out the other day and they ate too many acorns so now everyone has the runs....one girl I am watching cause she isent feeling too good, but other than that I have never had a problem unless they gorge themselves, I am honestly thinking your girls died of pneuomnia, I lost a couple of goats this last summer to silent pneumonia, just like you said one second they are fine then they are down and dead.... very sad, i am very sorry!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

it does seem too many goats DO eat acorns without bad results to blame that. i do hope you will let us all know what the post turns up.
the thought of finding any of my little ones dead is just a worst nightmare. i am so sorry you have lost yours; perhaps their deaths can help to save others.
so glad you have others to go and hug, but you must be so nervous right now. be well--you and the goats.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so so so sorry Ashley!! Those does were so beautiful!! 

Prayers are coming your way for an answer!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! 

did you get any results or answers? 
I don't have oak trees here to worry about. But there is a possiblity that someday my goats will be surrounded by them. So I have been doing a little research on them and coming up with different answers. I am trying to decide that if that someday arrives, am I willing to put my goats at risk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know if Ashely wants me to post the findings for her but I did want to mention that it was not acorn poisoning.

maybe she will get back on here to let everyone know what the neocropsy showed.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks Stacey

Prayers are with her on her losses!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, well I know I am curious to know as we had a similar situation, so if you would like to share that would be great!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The necropsy results showed that it was the silent pneumonia that she died from. He also mentioned some abnormal cells in the heart but that was inconclusive. 

Acorns are only toxic if green.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Ashley, I am sorry! But thanks for sharring the results. Hugs to you!!


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> I noticed the other day that when I'd turn my goats out they'd go to one specific region and crunch on something. I looked and discovered it was acorns. I never thought anything about it until today.
> 
> Yesterday I went to feed the goats as usual and discovered Alyssum dead. Yes that's Petite's sweet little doeling just born in mid September. This morning I found Mischief almost dead so we rushed her to the vet. She died in my hands while we waited for the vet to finish with his patient before us. I left her for a necropsy and at this point I don't know anything.
> 
> ...


You bet I have 💔‼ first and foremost I want you to know how awfull I feel about your loss...I lost my two Nubians only weeks apart..Rose couldn't eat, her teeth were almost gone and Onxy was her daughter after rose passed I saw Onxy giving up, she REFUSED to eat anything I tried to give her but the vet x-rayed her chest and found a tumor pressing on her diagram 💔 read my story about Bull... he had acorn toxicity! I noticed he was off so I watched him carefully..then I took his temperature and it was 105.8‼💔 I then looked at his eyes😧 Completely yellow..his liver was shutting down 😖... rushed him to the vet and brought home IV fluids, they put a port in his neck so that we didn't have to poke him every morning and evening.. banamine for the fever ..my vet couldn't even read his blood work! Put it into the spinner and it was too thick and HORRIFIC looking.. nobody gave me any hope but I was determined not to lose my boy ❣ his liver was so bad that his skin peeled off his nose and ears...I gave him an iron shot every Friday..he was so weak and critical..
Not even my Fabulous vets gave me any hope... but I prayed and begged..I know I'm not to beg GOD and I appoligized but kept begging..I think HE just wanted me off HIS BACK 😁😊🤣 but you should see this boy now..strong ..in fact when we brought him back to the vet they asked if he was the same goat...his blood work is almost perfect but my vet said it may take a few more months for his blood to be completely clean..I panicked when I opened his eyes 😳 yellow what I never saw or heard that the eyes can become jaundice! Took a couple months but he's out of his sick pen and playing butt head with his buddies..yes acorns toxicity is HORRIFIC...I have at lunch 8 to 10 acres fenced in for them...I can't possibly pick up all the acorns... and we did feed them before they went out to forage..Im so sad that you lost your little one
Is there a way to rake up the acorns next year? I can't possibly pick up almost 10 acres of ACORNS.. would it be possible to see a picture of your little one 💔😖 UNBELIEVABLELY SORRY


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> The necropsy results showed that it was the silent pneumonia that she died from. He also mentioned some abnormal cells in the heart but that was inconclusive.
> 
> Acorns are only toxic if green.


Ohhh boy acorns are pure toxicity.. don't if possible let your goats near acorns😧💔‼ Because they don't have to be Green to kill a goat.. you probably saw what happened with my boy.. he was critical for a month and nobody gave me any hope.. but he's recovered PRAISE GOD 🙏


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Very old thread. I don’t think any of these people are on TGS anymore.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have several oak trees around my yard, the goats eat the acorns with no problem. The deer LOVE them, it's one of their fall staples.


----------

